# South of Rockford Illinois, Need help



## Luchs Plowing (Oct 24, 2006)

I had to let my last driver and sub go. I need a sub with own truck to sub on a fill in bases in the south suberbs of Rockford ( Davis Junction, Byron area). Any one interested post back or e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

wish i had looked in here before all the snow we jsut got. i used to live in rockford and live jsut north of there now in wisconsin. not to far away to come do some work for you!! if we end up getting anything else significant I will get ahold of you ahead of time, or write me back if you wish.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I know the post is a little old, but if you ever get in a jam call BNC and I at 630-750-2333. We could work somthing out and were not to far from you.


----------

